# accuracy of 10" vs 12" blades for miter saws



## Shoinka-pops (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm trying to decide if a 12" blade is as accurate as a 10" blade for miter saws. I've heard pros and cons about "wobble" and daylight in the seams. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I spent 25 to 30 years as an interiortrim carpenter. I know what you`re talking about with the Smiley-Face miter. My saw of choice was the Hatchai 15" with a Fraud 108 tooth 1/8" thick blade. That blade stayed sharper longer than any other blade I could find! It out performed all the thin curf blades hands down. But back to your question...10" verses 12"...The best test is to cut white oak 1x4x3/4" or Brazillian Cherry...into a standard miter cut. Do this with a slightly used 10" and 12" blade. Now you know...they would not be selling larger blade collars if drift was not a problem on thin curf blades. Anyway, I know...the more teeth, the longer the blade will last between sharpenings. A thin curf blade will be easier on the tool...at least untill it gets dull and you have to force it...having said that...I guess it`s only a matter of price! Rick


----------



## Shoinka-pops (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks Rick. I appreciate the detailed info and your suggestion. That should help quite a bit. Have a good one!


----------

